# SENFINE by Wavelet Audio - Cinematic & Atmospheric



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Feb 28, 2019)

*OUR DEBUT PUBLIC EFFORT SENFINE IS NOW AVAILABLE AT THE INTRO PRICE OF $99 (FULL PRICE $139) UNTIL 17TH MARCH. 

GET IT HERE: LINK*

*Short description:*
Senfine is extensive soundtool aimed primarily for writing tracks in the styles of cinematic ambient and post-rock. At the same time, it perfectly fits any kind of deep emotional atmospheric projects in a wide variety of genres. It helps to add depth and to provide a gentle atmosphere to your productions. There is everything you might need for making atmospheric and deep sound inside Senfine library: from guitars and orchestral ambient instruments to drums and synths. Palette of Senfine instruments allows you to get the desired result quickly and easily right from the scratch. No need to use any third-party tools or plugins.

It is influenced by the styles of composers and artists such as Hammock, Tony Anderson, Lights & Motions, Jon Hopkins, Explosions In The Sky, Sigur Ros, Ólafur Arnalds, This Will Destroy You and many more.


*All videos:*



*Audio demos:*


*New videos and demos are coming!*

*Includes :*
8 Ambient Keys:

6 Pianos (Scoring piano plus 5 Ambient pianos)
Marimba, Glockenspiel, Synth
23 Guitars

3 Tremolo guitars
6 Ambient guitars
Overdrive guitar
5 Distortion guitars
Bass guitar
8 String guitar
6 Swell & Ebow guitars (plus Multi instruments)
59 Synths (plus Multi Instruments)

26 Pads
13 Plucks
5 Dream Synths
6 Basses
8 Leads
Full Drums

Kick
Snares
Toms
Hi-Hats
Cymbals
Rides
Sticks
8 Orchestral Warps (plus Multi Instruments)

Viola
Violins
Clarinet
Horn
Trombone I
Trombone II
Trumpet
Piano Warp
Endless Ambient Designer Possibilities

*
Specifications:*

Requires *Full *version of Kontakt 5.8.0 as the minimum.
lossless .NCW format, 48kHz / 24bit.
5,94 GB of hard drive space (9,92 GB of original sample material).
More than 130 instruments
3600+ samples
Many unique features such as equalizer with graphical representation inside GUI, atmosphere designer, all-controls related macroses and LFOs and many more
FX-Rack
*About us:*
Wavelet Audio creates innovative software for modern composers, musicians, producers and sound designers. We primarily focus on the creation of deeply sampled instruments, we focus on new ideas and technologies.

If you want to find out more Please visit www.wavelet-audio.com

Thanks for your attention, guys <3

Evgeny & WA Team


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Feb 28, 2019)

This sounds great! Just bought this library, let's see what i can do with this.. Well done.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 28, 2019)

VERY interested what you think about it ! Demos and videos sound very interesting but after looking threw the manual it looks like your really have to investigate some time to get into it. So would be interested to how quick you get into it.


----------



## mouse (Feb 28, 2019)

Finally someone has made one of these types of libraries. Sounds stunning!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Feb 28, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> VERY interested what you think about it ! Demos and videos sound very interesting but after looking threw the manual it looks like your really have to investigate some time to get into it. So would be interested to how quick you get into it.



No-no-no, I have listed every small detail from the engine just in case. It does not mean you have to investigate to get into it. All the presets and sounds are ready-to-use. I understand that it should be simple for a quick start.


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 28, 2019)

Very nice. It seems like a really good toolkit. I especially like the ambient guitar and ambient pianos. I also like how you've laid things out in this post. Possible on more demos on the ambient pad designer?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 28, 2019)

Can confirm on the quality of the library, it's really really good!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 1, 2019)

jonathanparham said:


> Possible on more demos on the ambient pad designer?



Yes. Soon.



N.Caffrey said:


> Can confirm on the quality of the library, it's really really good!



Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 2, 2019)

Brilliant demos, love the piano patches!


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 2, 2019)

I've just skimmed through the Overview video. An interesting toolkit library for sure. I especially love those subdued ambient piano and guitar patches. Those remind me on the sounds from your "Atmosphere" Kontakt library powered by Photosynthesis Engine, available on Kontakt Hub. This is on my radar for quite some time now and I will probably get it at some point, though I already have several libraries from other developers that cover this particular sound and style.

In any case, keep up the good work!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 2, 2019)

I was trying to record a short video with Atmosphere Designer demonstration. It's a very simple and familiar to many musicians feature. But at the same time very very effective. Also, there is an empty synth patch in Senfine instrument section. You can easily use the atmosphere designer (and whole engine) with your own samples. Btw, do I need to record a video on how to load your samples into Kontakt?



Thanks for your kind words guys!


----------



## Welldone (Mar 2, 2019)

The demos sound great! I also appreciate very much that the makers present quite a lot of clear information about the library, written and in videos.

One information I didn‘t find: Are there round-robins and/or velocity layers to create variety in the instruments that could benefit from this (drums, guitars, piano)?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 2, 2019)

Welldone said:


> One information I didn‘t find: Are there round-robins and/or velocity layers to create variety in the instruments that could benefit from this (drums, guitars, piano)?



At first, yes we have round-robins and velocity layers in Senfine instruments. But I'd like to note our goal was not making a deeeeeep sampled piano with 30 velocity layers and 120 round robins  Our mission was not making every guitar with 250 GB size. 

About velocity layers: there are 6-8 velocity layers in drums, about 2-4 velocity layers in guitars, 3 velocity layers in scoring piano. 
About round robins: 4 RRs in drums, 6-8 RRs in guitars, etc.


----------



## Welldone (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply! I absolutely understand your goal and do agree with your choice. The number of layers and RRs sounds good to me - I just couldn‘t tell by listening to the impressive demos.


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 2, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> I was trying to record a short video with Atmosphere Designer demonstration. It's a very simple and familiar to many musicians feature.


Thanks. There are other applications that do this but I appreciate how simple yours is. Seems you can dial in lots of things very easily.
In the first example, what were you recording? Was it the sound you created?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 2, 2019)

Absolutely marvellous and unique ambient "Workstation". Thanks for the athmosphere designer video, I hope some more short explanation and easy to follow videos will follow for the lots of "hidden" treasures inside.

And a request already for the athmosphere designer (maybe for other parts too but I have not been deeper into that): I really would love a "LOCK" button for the athmosphere settings to try out some other instruments with the settings I have set when I load another instrument (like you do in the video).


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 3, 2019)

jonathanparham said:


> In the first example, what were you recording? Was it the sound you created?



In the first example, I recorded XY-Pad movements. This atmosphere designer XY-Pad controls a lot of modulations inside atmosphere designer like distortion wet amount, convolution reverberations, delay settings, filters, etc.



KarlHeinz said:


> I hope some more short explanation and easy to follow videos will follow for the lots of "hidden" treasures inside



For instance, there are easy-to-work LFO and MACRO systems similar to LFOs inside Serum. But it's more like tech things described in the manual. If you wish, of course, I'll record a video with a detailed explanation.



KarlHeinz said:


> I really would love a "LOCK" button for the athmosphere settings to try out some other instruments with the settings I have set when I load another instrument



Do you mean something like presets? Well, unfortunately, I did not include presets into the engine and GUI. But it's 100% possible to do that in the first update. It's easy to code.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 3, 2019)

I have not thought about presets but that would be MUCH better of course . I just thought that you might integrate a button called "lock" that would just lock the settings you have made with the atmosphere designer. For example you have done that for a pluck instrument, lock the settings, then load a synth, switch to atmo and it would have the same settings you have made for the pluck before and "locked". Hope you get what I mean, but of course presets would do the same and be much more comfortable (and I would not mind if you integrate some starter ones  ).


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 3, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hope you get what I mean



Yes, I got it  Looks like a good idea!


----------



## axb312 (Mar 3, 2019)

I wonder if you'd consider releasing a version of this without the guitars and drums...


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 3, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> In the first example, I recorded XY-Pad movements. This atmosphere designer XY-Pad controls a lot of modulations inside atmosphere designer like distortion wet amount, convolution reverberations, delay settings, filters, etc.


Thanks


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 3, 2019)

Is it possible to record and automate the xy-pad macro in the athmosphere designer too ? Cant get this to work, I can record movement but it just wont move. The athmo x-y works well and moves so I thought the xy-movement might be deactivated in the athmo designer ?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 3, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Is it possible to record and automate the xy-pad macro in the athmosphere designer too ? Cant get this to work, I can record movement but it just wont move. The athmo x-y works well and moves so I thought the xy-movement might be deactivated in the athmo designer ?



Sorry. I'm afraid I did not completely understand what you mean. Can you describe it with more details or maybe record a video with the demonstration of your problem? Thanks!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 3, 2019)

are patches organized in the file menu in Kontakt or is there another way?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 3, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> are patches organized in the file menu in Kontakt or is there another way?



Again, I'm afraid I did not fully understand the question.

Do you mean *Files *tab in the upper left corner? If yes then there is another way - quick load function. Moreover, I personally recommend yo use quick load function. It comes in handy very often. It's very useful, allows you to organize all Kontakt libs in your own way. It's not possible to work with the libraries tab because our product is a third-party library. It is not Kontakt Player licensed, it will not have serial numbers, and in that case, you do not need to go to Add Library on Libraries tab, at all. Or use Native Access.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 3, 2019)

> Sorry. I'm afraid I did not completely understand what you mean. Can you describe it with more details or maybe record a video with the demonstration of your problem? Thanks!


1. I load an instrument, activate the athmosphere designer, record the movement of the xy-pad in the athmosphere designer
Result: the cross in the xy-pad moves automatically as I have recorded it
2. Then I do exactly the same in the macro xy-pad
Result: nothing moves

So I am not sure if I just do something wrong or miss something or if it is just not possible to automate the movement in the macro xy-pad when I have turned the atmosphere designer on.

What I might have to admit: both crosses in the two xy-pads look different: in the atmo pad it looks like a big "X" with ">" arrows on each site, in the macro xy-pad it looks like a big "+" in the middle with green "/" on each site, so maybe the movement is just deactivated somewhere or whatever.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 4, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> 1. I load an instrument, activate the athmosphere designer, record the movement of the xy-pad in the athmosphere designer
> Result: the cross in the xy-pad moves automatically as I have recorded it
> 2. Then I do exactly the same in the macro xy-pad
> Result: nothing moves



Ah, I got it.

Yes, LFO and Macro automations do not work with activated atmosphere designer.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 4, 2019)

Just realized that this nice Athmosphere Kontakt library from years ago was develloped from you too and wonder if that wont make a nice expansion for senfine if the sounds could be ported to your new much more ambitious engine ?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 5, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Just realized that this nice Athmosphere Kontakt library from years ago was develloped from you too and wonder if that wont make a nice expansion for senfine if the sounds could be ported to your new much more ambitious engine ?



I'm afraid it will confuse old and new customers if I just repack the old library as new Senfine expansion. And as such, it is better to look to the future than to live in the days of yore.

Moreover, I was thinking about giving the Atmosphere library as a gift for everyone who ordered Senfine at the intro price. But I was not sure if anyone would be interested in this old library.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 5, 2019)

This is a great idea (Even if I already had paid for it  ! I think the sounds still could give a nice athmosphere/soundscape/background addon for the Senfine lib, for example if you dont want to spent time on the athmospere designer but just load one of the existing sounds from athmosphere. And the photosynthesis engine is not THAT bad engine . Of course I see the great strength of Senfine is that you dont need anything else really to produce a complete ambient song....


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 6, 2019)

Yesterday, I was thinking about my first Atmosphere library. Thank you @KarlHeinz for reminding me of it. I decided to offer a free copy of it to everyone who ordered Senfine before 17th March from our website as a present 

From the moment, bonus content will be sent to all customers automatically. For those who have already bought Senfine, I'll send you a bonus library asap.

Andrew Skipper released a couple of videos featuring Senfine:


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Mar 10, 2019)

Great to see a new library from you, and thank you for the nice gift!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey guys!

Just a little reminder. Two days left to order Senfine with intro price 99$ instead of 139$.

Also, SLR did a library review today. Check it out:



Evgeny


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey guys.

Since this is our first public release we would be happy to know what you like in Senfine and what *not. *Second is more important because it will help us to improve our instruments in the future.

About 24 hours left to order Senfine with intro price.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 18, 2019)

What I really like are the absolute great sounds and the ability to really use this as THE one workstation for (nearly) completely sketching an ambient song.

What makes it a little difficult for me (as the lazy ass I am....) is to find my way threw the engine that offers so many great sculpting options. The video about the athmosphere designer has helped a lot but I still feal I am not even touching the surface.

I have thought a lot in the last few hours while using the library actually on a song sketch how to put what might be better (for a lazy ass....) into something concrete constructive critic. What makes it hard (apart from the sounds) that evrything really LOOKS great.....But I still think the most potential of improving lies in bringing the inside of the library more obvious to the GUI and make it hit the eye. Hope you get a glimpse of what I mean.

One example: while the central macro and the animated background looks absolutely great the really IMPORTANT buttons to change something in the sounds like the atmo, lfo, fx, nearly EVRY other button, is really small and - for me - in no real context/structure. I dont know if the usual extra windows for fx, lfo.... is a solution cause I really love to have it all on one window. But maybe more structured (while looking for good bass examples I just stumbled over the actual output deal from NI and one of the libs I ever had my eyes on for bass - substance - and the general concept from output may be exactly the perfect example for this) and clear. Or IF there is a clear structure I might not have get so far maybe explain better WHY it is at it is.

Only one other point to mention which is just a request to "showcase" whats in this: it REALLY cries for some multis in my opinion ! The sounds working so perfectly together so why dont SHOW it ?

I have to add a conclusion: in this flood of kontakt libraries floating round tagged with "trailer", "soundscape", "ambient", "pad" and whatever this IS really something special and unique. I really would love to see this grow


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 18, 2019)

$139. now and no chance. Frustrating, as decent potential. 

Trust much of what @ KarlHeinz has posted. Too much unresolved to add at this cost.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Mar 18, 2019)

Love the sound, disappointed to be late to the intro party. :(

Best wishes for your success!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 18, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> I have to add a conclusion: in this flood of kontakt libraries floating round tagged with "trailer", "soundscape", "ambient", "pad" and whatever this IS really something special and unique. I really would love to see this grow



Thanks so much for your review. A lot of useful information for us here.



ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Love the sound, disappointed to be late to the intro party. :(



It was on intro sale for more than two weeks. We have been trying to let everyone know about our newbie company as much as possible :(



ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Best wishes for your success!



Oh, thank you so much!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 18, 2019)

> $139. now and no chance. Frustrating, as decent potential.





> Love the sound, disappointed to be late to the intro party. :(



Have a look here:

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/senfine-kontakt/

One more day to take your chance


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for the link @KarlHeinz 

Are there any more user demo tracks btw ?


----------



## Lex (Mar 20, 2019)

Just got it. Awesome instrument!


----------



## topaz (Apr 5, 2019)

I only saw it yesterday after Dirk did a stream on YT. never heard of it until then.



EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Thanks so much for your review. A lot of useful information for us here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Apr 5, 2019)

topaz said:


> I only saw it yesterday after Dirk did a stream on YT. never heard of it until then.



That's because we are newbies on the public sample libraries market.


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 19, 2019)

Just got it today. Absolutely stunning instrument!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Aug 19, 2019)

borisb2 said:


> Just got it today. Absolutely stunning instrument!



Thank you!


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 24, 2019)

Sorry were out (dont blame me plz)


----------

